# Mr. T's "Old-Timey Baked Beans"



## mr t 59874 (Feb 26, 2016)

The following is the actual commercial recipe for “Mr.T’s [emoji]174[/emoji] Original Baked Bean Dry Mix”.

 These baked beans are the real deal. The results of this made from scratch, baked bean recipe are phenomenal. Baking many hours with low heat produces a complex flavor to the baked beans and the exceptional flavor and aroma will have them standing in line at the potlucks and backyard BBQ’s. Although the recipe is time-consuming, you will find it worth every minute, please enjoy.

Tom

*Yield:*  Approx. 1 gallon, 16 servings, ¾ cup per serving

            This recipe may easily be doubled or halved

*Difficulty:*  Medium

*Prep time:* Overnight plus 30 minutes

*Cooking time*: 7 hours

*Ingredients:*

4 cups-2 Lb. Great Northern beans

2/3 cup         dark molasses

1  Lb.           salt pork, hickory smoked, cubed

4                   whole cloves

1  med.        Yellow onion, peeled, halved, studded with 4 cloves

*  Dry Mix:*

2 tsp. - 4.7 g     dry mustard

4 tsp. -  20.6 g  kosher salt

½  tsp. - 1.5 g   ground pepper                    

½  cup              dark brown sugar, packed                

½  tsp. – 1.2 g  Paprika                                

*Preparation:*                                          

1. Soak beans overnight, drain

2. Bring enough water to cover beans to a boil for ten minutes

3. Drain beans reserving water

4. Rinse beans in cold water and set aside

5. Dice smoked salt pork into 1-inch squares, put half on bottom of pot over onion

6. Add beans

7. Place remaining salt pork on top of beans

8. Mix other ingredients into 6 cups of the reserved water and dissolve

9. Pour the mixture over the beans to cover. Do not flood, cover tightly.

10. Place in preheated 325°F-163°C oven for 6 hours or overnight at 300°F-149°C

11. When beans are tender, bake uncovered at 250°F-121°C for 1 hour to brown surface, reduce, and thicken the liquid.

12. Allow to cool, lightly stir and serve.

These beans are best the next day and may be served, hot or cold.

*Cook's Note:*

 Check & add reserved mixture every hour if needed to keep beans moist. Do not flood or allow the beans to become dry.

 Check for tenderness before finally removing beans from the oven. Due to water being used when cooking the beans, actual cooking times may differ due to the elevation they are cooked at. 

*Example of cooking time:*

                 0800  water on to boil

                 0840  oven on 325° F-163°C.

                 0900  beans in oven

                 1500 oven 250°F-121°C.

                 1600  beans off













Baked Beans 001.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






All ingredients













Baked Beans 002.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Beans after overnight soak













Baked Beans 003.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Halved onion studded with cloves in bean pot / kettle













Baked Beans 004.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Half of smoked salt pork with onion













Baked Beans 005.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Strained beans after 10 minute boil and reserved liquid













Baked Beans 007.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Reserved liquid after dry mix is added













Baked Beans 008.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Beans added to pot













Baked Beans 009.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Remaining smoked salt pork added to beans













Baked Beans 010.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Liquid added to beans prior to baking













Baked Beans 011.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Beans after 7 hours in oven













Baked Beans 012.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Beans after light mixing and ready to be served













Baked Beans 013.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 26, 2016






Beans ready for serving

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

[h1]Pork and beans[/h1]

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Pork and beans*  is a culinary  dish that uses beans  and pork  as its main ingredients. Numerous variations exist, usually with a more specific name, from Fabada Asturiana[sup][1][/sup]  to Olla podrida, to American canned pork and beans.[sup][2][/sup]

[h2]American canned pork and beans[edit][/h2]

Although the time and place of the dish's invention is unclear, it was well established in the American diet by the mid-19th century. The 1832 cookbook _The American Frugal Housewife_  lists only three ingredients for this dish: a quart of beans, a pound of salt pork, and pepper.[sup][3][/sup]According to the 1975 _Better Homes and Garden Heritage Cookbook_, canned pork and beans was the first convenience food.

Commercially canned pork and beans were introduced in the United States during the 1880s. The dish is "an American canned classic, [and] is recognized by American consumers generally as an article of commerce that contains very little pork."[sup][4][/sup]  This is due to the high fat content of the salt pork traditionally used for the last 180 years in American pork and beans, which often renders into solution when sufficiently heated.

The recipe for American commercially canned pork and beans varies slightly from company to company, but generally consists of rehydrated  navy beans  packed in tomato sauce (usually made from concentrate and which may incorporate starch, sugar, salt and seasoning) with small chunks of salted pork  or rendered pork fat.[sup][5][/sup]  The ingredients are cooked and packed into hermetically sealed containers and processed by heat to assure preservation.[sup][6][/sup]

[h1]  Salt pork[/h1]

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Salt pork*[sup][1][/sup]  is salt-cured  pork. It is prepared from one of three primal cuts: pork side, pork belly, or fatback.[sup][2][/sup][sup][3][/sup][sup][4][/sup]  Depending on the cut, respectively, salt pork may be lean, streaky or entirely fatty. Made from the same cuts as bacon, salt pork resembles uncut slab bacon, but is considerably saltier and not bacon-cured or smoked. It is thus virtually identical to the Ukrainian food _salo_, which also displays similar variation in meat-to-fat ratio. Long used as a shipboard ration,[sup][5][/sup]  salt pork now finds use in traditional American cuisine, particularly Boston baked beans,[sup][6][/sup]pork and beans, and to add its flavor to vegetables cooked in water, or with greens  as in soul food. It's also central to the flavoring of clam chowder. It generally is cut and cooked (blanched  or rendered) before use.

Along with hardtack, salt pork was a standard ration  for many militaries and navies throughout the 17th, 18th, and 19th centuries, seeing usage in the American Civil War, War of 1812, and the Napoleonic Wars, among others.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounds like a great balance of flavors and not too sweet...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks great Tom,, Never thought  about reserving the Liquid,, thanks for sharing,,will have to try it one of these times when I can get caught up on my list of to-do's LOL 

DS


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like a great recipe! I love great northern beans but use the pre cooked ones out of convience.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice looking pot of baked beans, Tom.

With a couple variations, your recipe and method are quite similar to mine. I omit, and supplement, the brown sugar with additional molasses, specifically blackstrap. Also, I saute the salt pork cubes for about 5 minutes with 3-4 diced anchovy fillets. As a guideline, after incorporating all of the ingredients, I bake the pre-soaked beans at 250°F in a tightly covered pot for around 6 hours, then remove the cover and continue for another 2-3 hours, or until the beans are tender. I reserve the beans overnight, then gently reheat the following day. Just prior to service, I stir in a couple tablespoons of dark rum.

I haven't made baked beans for a while so thanks for the reminder and inspiration. I'm going to pick up some Great Northerns tomorrow.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 26, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds like a great balance of flavors and not too sweet...JJ


Thanks JJ, spot on.

T


driedstick said:


> Looks great Tom,, Never thought  about reserving the Liquid,, thanks for sharing,,will have to try it one of these times when I can get caught up on my list of to-do's LOL
> 
> DS


Thanks ds, there's a lot of flavor in the liquid.

T


b-one said:


> Looks like a great recipe! I love great northern beans but use the pre cooked ones out of convience.


Thanks b-one.

T


dls1 said:


> Nice looking pot of baked beans, Tom.
> 
> With a couple variations, your recipe and method are quite similar to mine. I omit, and supplement, the brown sugar with additional molasses, specifically blackstrap. Also, I saute the salt pork cubes for about 5 minutes with 3-4 diced anchovy fillets. As a guideline, after incorporating all of the ingredients, I bake the pre-soaked beans at 250°F in a tightly covered pot for around 6 hours, then remove the cover and continue for another 2-3 hours, or until the beans are tender. I reserve the beans overnight, then gently reheat the following day. Just prior to service, I stir in a couple tablespoons of dark rum.
> 
> I haven't made baked beans for a while so thanks for the reminder and inspiration. I'm going to pick up some Great Northerns tomorrow.


Thanks dls1, your recipe sounds good. I wanted to develope recipe that was both good and marketable, the above was the result.

T


----------



## travisty (Feb 26, 2016)

I pitty the fool who wont at least try making these once or twice!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2016)

I love Great Northern beans!  White beans and rice is a cooazz staple. But it usually has some fried protien with it, like fried oysters or fish, or boudin balls.

Then when I lived up in Conn. they taught me that not all baked beans come out of cans. Zowie, some really good food for a cold winters supper.

I am adding this to my recipe list, and you know I'll be trying soon!

Great looking bowl. But wheres the featured knife? You always have a knife that makes me drool.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hell! I'm in! This looks too good.


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 26, 2016)

Tom,

this looks great!!!! , too bad three days ago we made a huge batch for a gathering. this will definitely be the next go around. 

Thank you for sharing, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## weev (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounds good  have you tried finishing up this recipe in the smoker maybe pre bake then finish the next day


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Those beans look amazing - thanks for the info and recipe!













That Looks Totally Awesome.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 27, 2016)

Travisty said:


> I pitty the fool who wont at least try making these once or twice!


Good one.

T


Foamheart said:


> I love Great Northern beans!  White beans and rice is a cooazz staple. But it usually has some fried protien with it, like fried oysters or fish, or boudin balls.
> 
> Then when I lived up in Conn. they taught me that not all baked beans come out of cans. Zowie, some really good food for a cold winters supper.
> 
> ...


Thanks Foam, the knives were nearby. I will be more attentive on the next one, thanks.

T


AK1 said:


> Hell! I'm in! This looks too good.


Thanks AK1.

T


Oregon Smoker said:


> Tom,
> 
> this looks great!!!! , too bad three days ago we made a huge batch for a gathering. this will definitely be the next go around.
> 
> ...


Thank you and you are welcome. Let us know how they turn out.

T


Weev said:


> Sounds good have you tried finishing up this recipe in the smoker maybe pre bake then finish the next day


Good question Weev. I have considered doing that but I did not want to add to much smoke and cover up the other flavors. I use a hot smoke on the salt pork (2 oz.Hickory,medium density, white smoke @ 175°) for ± 45 minutes. The result being an overall hint of smoke flavor to the beans with a more pronounced smoke flavor to the salt pork without the bitter taste reminiscent of over smoked foods.  

T


redheelerdog said:


> Those beans look amazing - thanks for the info and recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and you are welcome.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 27, 2016)

dls1 said:


> Nice looking pot of baked beans, Tom.
> 
> With a couple variations, your recipe and method are quite similar to mine. I omit, and supplement, the brown sugar with additional molasses, specifically blackstrap. Also, I saute the salt pork cubes for about 5 minutes with 3-4 diced anchovy fillets. As a guideline, after incorporating all of the ingredients, I bake the pre-soaked beans at 250°F in a tightly covered pot for around 6 hours, then remove the cover and continue for another 2-3 hours, or until the beans are tender. I reserve the beans overnight, then gently reheat the following day. Just prior to service, I stir in a couple tablespoons of dark rum.
> 
> I haven't made baked beans for a while so thanks for the reminder and inspiration. I'm going to pick up some Great Northerns tomorrow.


dls1 touched on an important point in his post. Check for tenderness before finally removing beans from the oven. Due to water being used when cooking the beans, actual cooking times may differ due to the elevation they are cooked at. I will edit the thread to include this information.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2016)

That's a great looking bean recipe.

Time consuming as you say, but it sure looks like it's worth the wait.

Have you ever smoked them under a rack of ribs, so the beans would get some rib drippings?

Points for a great post!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks great Tom!

POINTS!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a great looking bean recipe.
> 
> Time consuming as you say, but it sure looks like it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...





SmokinAl said:


> That's a great looking bean recipe.
> 
> Time consuming as you say, but it sure looks like it's worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Al. Your idea of smoking under a rack of ribs would surely work with certain recipes. This one, however, gets the desired amount of smoke flavor from the smoked salt pork. By selecting and smoking a fatty piece of salt pork, plenty of fat / flavor is infused into the beans.

Thanks for your question and point.

T


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Tom!
> 
> POINTS!


Thank you, ds.

T


----------



## thatcho (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks outstanding maybe a honey do this weekend.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thatcho said:


> Looks outstanding maybe a honey do this weekend.


Suggestion on cooking the beans, smoke salt pork anytime ahead of bake, soak beans Friday night, bake on Saturday, share on Sunday. This timeline will allow full flavor saturation throughout.

Let us know how they turned out. 

T


----------



## thatcho (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds like a plan MR. T. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Mar 4, 2016)

They look good. Beans are a Saturday night staple here in Maine.  Baked beans hotdogs and biscuits or brown bread.  Try putting your pot of beans under a shoulder when you make pulled pork for some extra flavor.  For those that would like them less gassy dont use the reserve liquid from boiling, use fresh water.  I am a bean farmer in Maine.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 4, 2016)

MEBeanfarmer said:


> They look good. Beans are a Saturday night staple here in Maine.  Baked beans hotdogs and biscuits or brown bread.  Try putting your pot of beans under a shoulder when you make pulled pork for some extra flavor.  For those that would like them less gassy dont use the reserve liquid from boiling, use fresh water.  I am a bean farmer in Maine.


Thank you MEBeanfarmer and welcome to the forum.

  We have not experienced a problem with increased flatulence after having these beans. I contribute that to not using the soaking water to boil them in. When cooking, there is a noticeably improved taste in the beans when the boiling water is used rather than fresh.

There is  plenty of flavor from the salt pork although I'm sure you could eliminate the salt pork and place them under a butt while cooking.

T


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't eliminate the salt pork, but leave it there, it would be a shame not to have it in your beans. I prefer Maine yellow eye beans for baking,  they have a mild bean flavor and a creamy texture.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 4, 2016)

MEBeanfarmer said:


> I don't eliminate the salt pork, but leave it there, it would be a shame not to have it in your beans. I prefer Maine yellow eye beans for baking,  they have a mild bean flavor and a creamy texture.


I would be afraid of too much grease which could create some real sliders. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Haven't tried the Main beans. What I do like about the Great Northern's is, the flavor, and how they tend to hold their shape.

T


----------



## mebeanfarmer (Mar 4, 2016)

I haven't had that issue yet.  The yellow eyes are a bit softer.  A marfax bean stays firm and has a beanier flavor.  It is more of a downeast bean. The fishermen in Columbia Falls love them.


----------



## thatcho (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh my gosh the smell in our house is AMAZING. can not wait!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks awesome Tom, gonna have to give these a try !    Thumbs Up


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thatcho said:


> Oh my gosh the smell in our house is AMAZING. can not wait!


Aroma is your first reward. You still have two to go, looks and taste.

T


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Tom, gonna have to give these a try !


Thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

T


----------



## thatcho (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is the Q view Mr.T. end result first. I am VERY happy with the recipe. Thanks for sharing points will be awarded!















20160305_174240.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 5, 2016


















20160305_112445.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 5, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 5, 2016)

Looking good. Let us know how they are tomorrow. Give yourself the points.

T


----------



## brentos260 (Mar 6, 2016)

I can't stop thinking about how delicious these must be!  If next weekend's weather holds to what is currently being forecast I am going to smoke some baby backs and would like to compliment them with this side dish.  With that being said I have two questions:

1.) What are y'all using for "salt pork" and where are you getting/buying it?

2.) Any thoughts/concerns with putting these in the smoker (18.5" WSM) uncovered for the last hour at 225/250°ish underneath the ribs for the last hour or so of their cook? I will be using hickory chunks for smoke, fyi.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2016)

brentos260 said:


> I can't stop thinking about how delicious these must be!  If next weekend's weather holds to what is currently being forecast I am going to smoke some baby backs and would like to compliment them with this side dish.  With that being said I have two questions:
> 
> 1.) What are y'all using for "salt pork" and where are you getting/buying it?
> 
> 2.) Any thoughts/concerns with putting these in the smoker (18.5" WSM) uncovered for the last hour at 225/250°ish underneath the ribs for the last hour or so of their cook? I will be using hickory chunks for smoke, fyi.


Salt pork can normally be purchased at the grocery store. Ask at the meat department.

I'm sure your idea would produce a good result. The only drawback that may influence the result, is the juices dripping into the beans and not allowing them to brown and get that wonderful light crust. Suggest trying them both ways and decide for yourself which you like.

Enjoy,

T


----------



## thatcho (Mar 7, 2016)

Brentos260 I picked my salt pork up at WalMart it came sliced in 12oz package.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thatcho said:


> Brentos260 I picked my salt pork up at WalMart it came sliced in 12oz package.


That will work just fine, cut it into chunks. Keep an eye on the liquid throughout the cook. Use your reserve liquid first then if needed add water, the last being prior to the lid off period.

Good luck and enjoy,

T


----------



## brentos260 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks!  One last question:  The recipe calls for soaking the beans over night.  Am I correct in assuming I just need to soak them in water?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 8, 2016)

brentos260 said:


> Thanks!  One last question:  The recipe calls for soaking the beans over night.  Am I correct in assuming I just need to soak them in water?


That is correct. Use plenty of water because they will greatly expand. Drain and discard the water then use fresh water to boil. If you have any further questions please ask.

T


----------



## ak1 (Mar 11, 2016)

2llbs of Great Northerns soaking overnight. All set to go tomorrow.

Thanks for the recipe Tom.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 12, 2016)

AK1 said:


> 2llbs of Great Northerns soaking overnight. All set to go tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Tom.


Great, raining here so will most likely be around if you have any questions.

T


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ready to go into the oven













IMAG0393.jpg



__ ak1
__ Mar 12, 2016






Only difference, I forgot to buy the salt pork so I used bacon.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 12, 2016)

If they haven't gone in yet, you may want to increase the salt as we don't want bland. Test to taste.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2016)

I just tasted them. Perfect with just a hint of sweetness.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Holy Crap! My house smells amazing right now. I just tasted some of the sauce to make sure all is well. Jeezuss, this is great. Tastes like beans with just a hint of sweetness. I like canned beans, they taste good, but perhaps the sauce overpowers the beans, this tastes great. I can see making these but using maybe half the bacon or even a quarter and then using this as the base for Gary's or Dutch's baked beans. Or just make a few hundred gallons and bathe in it.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Here they are, all done!













IMAG0394.jpg



__ ak1
__ Mar 12, 2016






They look a bit wet in the photo, but once on the plate, perfect... just enough "juice" around the beans.


----------



## jhend (Mar 12, 2016)

They look great AK


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2016)

Wait, you guys in Canada eat beans?


----------



## ak1 (Mar 12, 2016)

And they taste even better.

This dish is completely different from canned beans. As I said before, here, the beans are the dominant flavour, with the pork, sugar, pepper.... playing a supporting role. Now, I'm not sure if this is because Great Northern beans were used. Would it be different if I had used Pinto beans, Navy beans...Something to think about.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 13, 2016)

AK1 said:


> And they taste even better.
> 
> This dish is completely different from canned beans. As I said before, here, the beans are the dominant flavour, with the pork, sugar, pepper.... playing a supporting role. Now, I'm not sure if this is because Great Northern beans were used. Would it be different if I had used Pinto beans, Navy beans...Something to think about.


The Navy beans will have a like flavor, but do not hold their shape.

T


----------



## brentos260 (Mar 20, 2016)

I finally got a chance to make these yesterday.  I halved the recipe and followed it to a "T" up until the uncovered cook portion.  For the uncovered cook I put them in my WSM under some baby backs (cut in half due to being a big slab and having a full smoker - see picture) for ~2 hrs at 235 degrees.  The flavor was great with the beans themselves being the focus of the dish.  I will definitely make them again and make sure to change three things (all errors on my part):  1.) Although the beans weren't exactly flooded, I did have a heavy pour and put too much liquid in the beans.  My reserved water from boiling was not nearly enough to cover the beans so I used water to make up the difference which seemed to work fine.  2.)  I got everything ready the previous night including the spices.  Once everything was combined and I was ready to put the dish in the oven I realized I forgot the molasses so I added it to everything that was already in the dish.  3.) I used bacon instead of salt pork which was good, but I feel the added salt would kick the flavor up more, especially given the water I had to add.

The other dish in the pictures/smoker is smoked Jalapeno and bacon homemade macaroni and cheese - it's amazing!!!  

Beans/ribs before cooking













IMG_4775.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016


















IMG_4782.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016


















IMG_4783.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016






I tried a new rub and I can say it passed with flying colors













IMG_4777.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016






Beans were on the bottom rack.  The WSM was full to say the least!













IMG_4788.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016






Finished product(s)













IMG_4789.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016


















IMG_4790.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016


















IMG_4791.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016


















IMG_4793.JPG



__ brentos260
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 20, 2016)

brentos260 said:


> I finally got a chance to make these yesterday.  I halved the recipe and followed it to a "T" up until the uncovered cook portion.  For the uncovered cook I put them in my WSM under some baby backs (cut in half due to being a big slab and having a full smoker - see picture) for ~2 hrs at 235 degrees.  The flavor was great with the beans themselves being the focus of the dish.  I will definitely make them again and make sure to change three things (all errors on my part):  1.) Although the beans weren't exactly flooded, I did have a heavy pour and put too much liquid in the beans.  My reserved water from boiling was not nearly enough to cover the beans so I used water to make up the difference which seemed to work fine.  2.)  I got everything ready the previous night including the spices.  Once everything was combined and I was ready to put the dish in the oven I realized I forgot the molasses so I added it to everything that was already in the dish.  3.) I used bacon instead of salt pork which was good, but I feel the added salt would kick the flavor up more, especially given the water I had to add.


Glad you enjoyed the beans, the ribs and mac and cheese look good.

Because all of the ingredients are in the beans, you did no harm by adding water to the beans, it normally is necessary if the top is not a tight fit. While playing with the recipe I tried using smoked bacon instead of salt pork, go with the smoked salt pork, you will be pleased you did.

 Finish the beans in the oven instead of the grill. By removing the lid in a 325° oven by the time the oven, cools to 250° the beans most likely will be done. The fact that the oven is a drier and hotter environment will allow the beans and meat to brown nicely, producing added flavor.

T


----------



## r-mac (Mar 20, 2016)

Those are some great looking beans! I have bean looking for a good recipe for a while. I think these will be on my to do list for next weekend.


----------



## sunshine69 (Apr 9, 2016)

Made this last week and it was just delicious!!!  This recipe is a keeper! Thanks!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sunshine69 said:


> Made this last week and it was just delicious!!!  This recipe is a keeper! Thanks!


Glad you enjoyed the beans. It was a pleasure to share.

Welcome to the forum.

Mr T


----------

